# Warm wishes to everyone on the East Coast



## snappyllama (Jan 26, 2015)

Stay safe and warm folks! Hopefully y'all will get a nice snow-cation and can drink some hot chocolate and make fun things.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 26, 2015)

Mix your lye solution outside!

eta, not so that you are in danger, but so it cools down quickly (just remembered how litigious USAians can be)


----------



## navigator9 (Jan 26, 2015)

I am smack dab in the path of this one. I'll be OK as long as we don't lose power. Lost it for 5 days a few years ago in a freak October storm. That was bad. I have a hand crank radio/flash light, so I'm good there. But if we lose power, it will be bad, no heat. And if it snows as much as they're saying it will, the snow will be deeper than my snowblower is tall.........that's *neve*r a good thing. But I will melt snow to make soap that commemorates the storm. People love when they see the "Blizzard of 2013" on the label. It's much more pleasant to remember the storm while using the soap than it is to go through it. Thanks for thinking of us, and wish us luck!


----------



## reinbeau (Jan 26, 2015)

Eh.  It's January, it snows in New England.  I'm over in the jackpot southeastern MA area.  My husband plows, I'll be home dealing with it, but at least this year I'll have my 30 year old strapping son here to help me - it's been tough keeping snow off the roof of the chicken run and keep the driveway free enough for hubby to finally get back into after 36 hours in a plow truck!  Y'all stay safe out there!!


----------



## Dorymae (Jan 26, 2015)

I just moved from Connecticut to Arizona in September - I'm really glad I'm not there now!  My mom is smack dab in the thick of things though. Stay safe and warm all of you!  Blizzard soap is an awesome idea!


----------



## navigator9 (Jan 27, 2015)

Weather update. Well, it's not as bad as I expected. My part of the state got a break. It looks to me like there's about a foot of snow out there.....it's still snowing, but small flakes. And I didn't lose power, yay! Some parts of the state got about 30 inches, so I can't complain. It's wicked cold though, in the teens, and the wind makes it feel even colder. The governor shut down the highways last night so that the plows could do their thing. The travel ban has been lifted in a couple of counties, so that's a good sign.  Luckily for me, I had yesterday and today off from work, so I can take my time to clear the driveway. My snowblower shouldn't have a problem with a foot or so of snow, but I need a whole lot more coffee before I can think about going out there. My thoughts are with you folks up the coast that got a lot more than we did here. How are you doing reinbeau?


----------



## reinbeau (Jan 27, 2015)

We've got about 20" on the ground and are expecting another foot.  Not getting out my back door anytime soon - the wind is howling, it's about 15°.  I'm not going out there until later!  Hubby is plowing, he won't be home until about 7 tonight - went in at 7 last night.  Because the wind is howling, the power lines seem to be ok - thank goodness.  See how there isn't much snow on the roofs out there?  It's all blowing off.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## navigator9 (Jan 27, 2015)

reinbeau said:


> We've got about 20" on the ground and are expecting another foot.  Not getting out my back door anytime soon - the wind is howling, it's about 15°.  I'm not going out there until later!  Hubby is plowing, he won't be home until about 7 tonight - went in at 7 last night.  Because the wind is howling, the power lines seem to be ok - thank goodness.  See how there isn't much snow on the roofs out there?  It's all blowing off.  Fingers crossed!



And that's why I consider myself lucky. In your neck of the woods, it's  more like our storm from 2013, when I got stuck at work for 3 days. Stay  indoors and keep warm. Hope your hubby is warm and safe out there. My  street hasn't been plowed yet, but I'm just starting to hear neighbors  out with snowblowers, so I guess it's time to start thinking about it  myself. Oh brrrrrrrrr! Be safe reinbeau!


----------



## Mandarin (Jan 27, 2015)

We have a ton of snow here. It is snow and will melt eventually. Nothing to worry about and we are used to this. It looks so nice outside and I am enjoying a steamy mug of hot chocolate. :smile:


----------



## reinbeau (Jan 27, 2015)

It is coming down even harder out there right now.  This is the view out my front window towards my herb garden - believe it or not there's a lovely garden under there!  Covered with Nature's best mulch....


----------



## HerbalEarthling (Jan 27, 2015)

I thought I would be slick and cool my oils in some snow on my lye table that's outside. Well, needless to say, the warm oils melted the snow and the pot of oils slid off the table. Thank God it had coconut oil in it! Most of it hardened quickly so at least it's contained. Now to figure out how to get it up off of the concrete. At least it wasn't my lye! Be safe out there!


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 27, 2015)

I love the blustery pictures, Reinbeau. That's perfect blanket weather. Now I want to make some chicken soup... Too bad your husband has to be out in it all night. 

Bummer on your oils, HerbalEarthling... maybe you'll get lucky and raccoons will take care of the cleanup for you.


----------



## navigator9 (Jan 27, 2015)

Oooooo, reinbeau I can feel that wind just looking at your picture! Stay indoors and dream of that garden in Spring.:grin: I'm done with the driveway. There wasn't as much snow as I thought, maybe 10 inches. I'm so thankful I'm not in an area that got more. My snowblower can handle a foot or so, but the older I get, it's not so easy. It's the part at the end of the driveway that the snowplows compact, and leave there, that's really tough. My snowblower doesn't like those piles so much. Thankfully, I heard a metallic clunk when I was almost done today, and looked down to see a metal part that had dropped out of the handle, so that now, one side of the handle is not connected. Oh boy, it's always something. At least I have the part, and hopefully I can figure out how to fix it. Anyway, the driveway is done, sidewalk is sanded, and the mailbox is dug out, just in case the postman has any soapy related goodness to deliver. lol And I'm sitting here, eating chicken and dumplings and feeling grateful that I don't have to go in to work tonight.  Here's a pic from my garage, looking down the driveway. I would have done a better job if that handle hadn't broken before I was done, but at least I can get the car in and out. For all of you still battling the storm, stay warm and be safe!


----------



## HerbalEarthling (Jan 27, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> Bummer on your oils, HerbalEarthling... maybe you'll get lucky and raccoons will take care of the cleanup for you.



I got most of it up. Luckily there aren't many raccoons around here on account of the foxes. In this instance it would be nice to have them around lol! It was a mess! It still kinda is.


----------



## navigator9 (Jan 28, 2015)

How're you doing this morning reinbeau? Still digging out? Hope you have power, at least. And a full fridge. Be safe.


----------



## reinbeau (Jan 28, 2015)

Sorry, busy day today!  Thankfully we are all snowblowed and shoveled out.  After 30 hours in the plow truck hubby made it home at midnight last night.  Today he manned the snowblower and made all of the wide paths we need to the beehives, chickens, bird feeders, out to the street, and the mailbox.  Then a kind neighbor with a plow baffed our parking spaces out in front of the fence (makes it easier for the mail person also).  Lots and lots of snow to move!


----------



## navigator9 (Jan 29, 2015)

Glad to hear all is well with you. Your hubby spent 30 hours manning the snow plow! Holy cow, hope he's hibernating like a bear now that he's dug you out. I hear we're in for more, so tell him to take a nap and be ready! lol


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 29, 2015)

Those pictures of the snow are simply gorgeous to look at......and they also make me very thankful that I no longer live in such a climate. :razz: 

Stay safe and warm everybody!


IrishLass


----------



## reinbeau (Jan 29, 2015)

Oh, he slept for 9 hours and went back out last night to do snow removal in Taunton.  He was at work until 6 am this morning, will go out again tonight and do it all over again.  It's rough on his system, but the money is great, and ya gotta make hay while the sun (or moon, in this case!) shines!


----------



## mx5inpenn (Jan 29, 2015)

reinbeau said:


> Oh, he slept for 9 hours and went back out last night to do snow removal in Taunton.  He was at work until 6 am this morning, will go out again tonight and do it all over again.  It's rough on his system, but the money is great, and ya gotta make hay while the sun (or moon, in this case!) shines!



Glad everyone seems to be ok. I'm in nw PA and we've gotten a good bit too.  On a side note, my mother in law lives in Taunton.


----------



## Dorymae (Jan 29, 2015)

reinbeau said:


> Oh, he slept for 9 hours and went back out last night to do snow removal in Taunton.  He was at work until 6 am this morning, will go out again tonight and do it all over again.  It's rough on his system, but the money is great, and ya gotta make hay while the sun (or moon, in this case!) shines!



I know the money is welcome! During a snowy winter a friend can make double their salary!  Maybe that will mean a few more soapy shopping trips for you!  Just be sure he eats well and sleeps well, and doesn't over do it, men tend to do that!


----------

